# I purchased mazuri



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Everyone is going to hate me. I have a 25 lb bag of mazuri sitting in my kitchen. 
Wait... put down the pitchforks. 
This is being posted in "off topic" and not "nutrition" 
Introducing Gordita-Pig. She is 10 weeks old and been with us since this past Friday.
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCPG96lVKin3sN5EsJerg5QA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

